# HDR SHOOTOUT#37



## JRE313 (May 9, 2012)

I hope you like cars. Here is the raw files look like.
Have Fun!









Raw File Download
DSC_0025.NEF (9,23 MB) - uploaded.to
DSC_0026.NEF (8,64 MB) - uploaded.to
DSC_0027.NEF (9,89 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Trever1t (May 9, 2012)

it only allows 1 DL per hour? I wanted to play!


----------



## JRE313 (May 9, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> it only allows 1 DL per hour? I wanted to play!


be patient, only 3 raws


----------



## Trever1t (May 9, 2012)

well, first time using Photomatix 4.2 and had problems with my usual workflow, ended up importing the NEFs directly.




DSC_0025_6_7_tonemapped by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (May 9, 2012)

Trevor, you didnt address the guy walking by on the right. He is half there and half gone. You should have used the manual deghosting feature.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 10, 2012)

Man you need to pick another way of uploading. Use dropbox next time so much better. 3 hours to download the 3 files.......


----------



## vipgraphx (May 10, 2012)

Here is my go.....I did 3  darker one and bright one and a grungy fun one


*Darker*



charger 37 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

*Brighter*



charger bright 37 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

*Grungy fun*



charger fun 37 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (May 10, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Trevor, you didnt address the guy walking by on the right. He is half there and half gone. You should have used the manual deghosting feature.



I need to stop editing late night  Never tried that feature before, I resubmitted above, better?


----------



## Bynx (May 10, 2012)

When I worked on the image Trevor I see that its actually 2 guys walking side by side.


----------



## grapnell (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Bynx (May 10, 2012)

I wish when you guys submit your pics you wouldnt do any cropping. The idea is to show how you process the image, not how sharp your scissors are. It just makes it easier to see the ins and outs of what you have done.


----------



## Trever1t (May 10, 2012)

Ahh, I wasn't sure about that and was going for the best composition  I'll re-edit tonight if I can find time.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 10, 2012)

*grapnell*

You really are a big fan of selective coloring hugh? I think in all your posts you have used it...its just not working dude...either go black and white or full color.


----------



## grapnell (May 10, 2012)

vipgraphx, how about giving me some useful critique.  If you don't like the style, fine, but give me some critique I can use.  Specifically, what is wrong with it?  What can I do to improve on my specific style?  There are people out there that like selective coloring by the way. 

And I'll critique yours.  Your coloring is off.  The entire image is too busy, and the car blends too much with the background.  I can't tell whether your image is focused on the car in the front, the red car to the left, the TV screen, or the people walking next to the green thing.  The orange inserts on the front headlights look hideous, and the blurry ceiling just stands out too much for me... Just not working for me.


----------



## Bynx (May 10, 2012)

Well Grapnell, selective coloring is ok. But the whole front end of your red car has no shape at all, its just a solid red.


----------



## grapnell (May 10, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Well Grapnell, selective coloring is ok. But the whole front end of your red car has no shape at all, its just a solid red.



Okay, here is my second try.  More shape on the front, and no selective coloring.


----------



## Bynx (May 10, 2012)

Why is there so much red in your image? The silvery parts on the rims are magenta and the whole gray cement floor is all magenta. Can you tell us your processing technique?


----------



## grapnell (May 10, 2012)

Bynx, probably the same reason that the floor in your picture is magenta, and you have magenta in your front grille.  Probably slightly oversaturated with red/magenta.  What about you?  What about the magenta halos around your lights?  Oh, and you have magenta on the bottom right corner of your car.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 10, 2012)

grapnell said:


> Bynx, probably the same reason that the floor in your picture is magenta, and you have magenta in your front grille.  Probably slightly oversaturated with red/magenta.  What about you?  What about the magenta halos around your lights?  Oh, and you have magenta on the bottom right corner of your car.



But your ceiling is even red.


----------



## Bynx (May 10, 2012)

grapnell said:


> Bynx, probably the same reason that the floor in your picture is magenta, and you have magenta in your front grille.  Probably slightly oversaturated with red/magenta.  What about you?  What about the magenta halos around your lights?  Oh, and you have magenta on the bottom right corner of your car.



If you cant see the difference then there is a serious problem with either your monitor or your eyes. If you want to hear good stuff about your postings then post good stuff. Meanwhile what you are posting deserves the criticism its getting. If you dont like the criticism dont post. What has been said by others has been fair, in my opinion. The style you are trying for (selective color) has not been good. Looks like high contrast xerox and then colored in with a felt marker. That definately has nothing to do with HDR.


----------



## JRE313 (May 10, 2012)

grapnell said:


> Bynx, probably the same reason that the floor in your picture is magenta, and you have magenta in your front grille.  Probably slightly oversaturated with red/magenta.  What about you?  What about the magenta halos around your lights?  Oh, and you have magenta on the bottom right corner of your car.



*grapnell
VIP and Bynx are not noobs at this. YOU ARE!! It seems that you are talking this to heart. They are  not here to badmouth you. Just trying to help you out and make you better. I used to get defensive when they critiqued my photos. But I have learned alot especially from those two. Believe me, I have made many many mistakes.
I also did not even noticed the man in the photo. My bad. I will do another shootout. This time it will have nobody in it.

It will be another car though. Hopefully you will like this one. I will post later today.
They both critqued my photos many many times. We are only here to help.
*


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 10, 2012)

I will second that. I have learned more about HDR from Bynx's and vipgraphx comments on this forum than I have from reading 3 books on the subject.


----------



## grapnell (May 10, 2012)

agreed, all I'm asking is offer suggestions on how to correct specific things, not just say things like, its no good, it's terrible, etc.  I appreciate constructive criticism.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 10, 2012)

grapnell

I am one who try's to give the good and the bad but, sometimes its only the bad that I see. As much as I try to see the good in every photo its not always there. Sometimes being blunt is the only way to get the message across.

In this case you did not take the picture so could not really comment on that and the only thing I could comment was the use of selective coloring method you have chosen to use. This is one of those cases that I could not honestly say 

good and bad as much as I do try there are those occasions.


View my flickr gallery if you think my work shows I have no clue to give advice then just take what I say with a grain of salt and keep on moving forward. It may very well be that my methods of processing do not fit your style and in which 
case I completely understand.


----------

